#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Failover entre duas empresas

## guma

Boa tarde amigos, preciso de uma ajuda de vocês, esse é meu cenário:

- Matriz
Dois links em failover funcionando corretamente. (192.168.1.0/24)

- Filial
Dois links failover funcionando corretamente. (192.168.0.1/24)

Ambras conectadas por VPN L2TP.

Mudanças:

-Fizemos uma Vlan na GPON e estamos na VPN pela fibra, com isso minhas maquinas da filial esta usando a internet da matriz e a classe de ip da matriz.
o que eu queria é caso algum dia a fibra arrebentar entrar automaticamente o sistema antigo de l2tp.

Abraços
Wanderley

----------

